# Tax Filing



## schminky (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi 
We live in Florida and are seriously considering moving to Spain next year. I have most of the move figured out except the tax implications. My income is simple a monthly pension and a social security check. As a resident visa in Spain I will have to file taxes, the question is will it be fair payment compared to the U.S.? 

Has anyone in the forum have a idea as to how this will workout. Are there any tax credits for retired folks with pension and SS income?
Ronald


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

schminky said:


> Hi
> We live in Florida and are seriously considering moving to Spain next year. I have most of the move figured out except the tax implications. My income is simple a monthly pension and a social security check. As a resident visa in Spain I will have to file taxes, the question is will it be fair payment compared to the U.S.?
> 
> Has anyone in the forum have a idea as to how this will workout. Are there any tax credits for retired folks with pension and SS income?
> Ronald


:welcome:

Filing for taxes doesn't necessarily mean that you'd pay any more tax - I believe that there is a tax treaty between Spain & the US? If I'm correct, then any tax paid on your income in the US is taken into account & deducted from any tax owed here. If the allowances are lower here, you'll pay some tax, if they are higher you won't.

this link gives you the allowances as they are this year Spanish tax rates and allowances for 2015.

There are no 'tax credits' for those on a pension. Income is simply income.

Your flags indicate that you are US citizens. If that's the case, have you looked into the visa situation? 

There's some info about visas for non-EU citizens in our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

schminky said:


> Hi
> We live in Florida and are seriously considering moving to Spain next year. I have most of the move figured out except the tax implications. My income is simple a monthly pension and a social security check. As a resident visa in Spain I will have to file taxes, the question is will it be fair payment compared to the U.S.?
> 
> Has anyone in the forum have a idea as to how this will workout. Are there any tax credits for retired folks with pension and SS income?
> Ronald


A number of US citizens have revoked their US citizenships to avoid falling under the US "taxed wherever you are in the world" system but Spain also applies that under its "taxed on your worldwide income."


----------



## schminky (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for the response. Very helpful.
Regards
Ron


----------

